# GE U25b considering possible paint scheme change.



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Will be receiving a Aristocraft U25b in GE paint scheme . I am pondering a possible change to a different livery. 










I am considering one of the following 4 possible liverys 
NB









Burlington









Norfolk and Southern 









Santa Fe










Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

Well true the GE paint scheme is probably not one of my favorites, being a model painter I have purchased many engines that were of the less popular paint schemes and repainted them to SP, or UP more to my liking. Since you have redone the Lionel GP 20 I feel this would be no problem for you. These demo paint schemes do look good on the railroad and is a good conservation piece, run it, you might change your mind over time.

trainman


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I considered lettering the Baby Shark as a demonstrator. Kind of wish I had, but already started to apply the 5 stripes.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I changed mine to a track cleaner. On mine, a drywall sander just fits between the trucks (fuel tank and air tanks removed) and articulates to follow the track (SP livery). It is the only engine that I know of with the wheel base that can do this.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Mate, the ATSF is a personal fave, the Burlington Northern colour is such a classic look that fits very nicely too.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

It's so big LOL


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1:29 compared to 1:32....

I did that comparison when first starting in LS, to determine if I was going 1:32 or 1:29.... putting them next to each other made my decision!

1:29 all the way!

Greg


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I have the same problem, I model in LGB 1.22.5 scale and all my engines and most rolling stock are LGB, except for some USA trains early reefers, boxcars, etc .that do match up to LGB. For me USA Trains and Aristocraft at 1.29 scale don't work, they look small beside the LGB Alco's, LGB Caterpillar switchers, and LGB Moguls. I did have a lot of Aristocraft back in the day, but sold it as I wanted the narrow gauge look over modern day railroading. in G scale. I just wish LGB would have manufactured a few more American diesels before they went out of business. 

trainman


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I can completely understand that, most of the USAT stuff is 1:29, and your LGB is closer to 1:25 or 1:26 when you look at the US models, for example the F units and their passenger cars.

The USAT early reefers are 1:24 (you mean the American Series, using USAT's words), so of course they work ok with your LGB.

Unfortunately LGB was a non-starter because of the goofy scale and lack of American mainline prototypes.

Turns out years later I did get the right scale for what I want to run, but it was sort of scary going to the bastardized scale of 1:29 on 45mm track.

Greg


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

i have been thinking about putting a high hood U25B on my list of locomotives to try building (along with a modified RS-3 and that Garratt)


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Scott said:


> Mate, the ATSF is a personal fave, the Burlington Northern colour is such a classic look that fits very nicely too.


Then you pull that throttle, whistle blows
Huffing and puffing and away she goes
All aboard for California, hey!
On the Atchison (on the Atchison)
On the Atchison, Topeka (on the Atchison, Topeka)
On the Atchison, Topeka and the Santa Fe!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can I have some of what you are smoking?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Just sold my MNIB GE unit to a regional G club member (for $140cdn) yesterday 

Doug
PSRB 
{ non-profit railway  }


----------

